# Samson Servo amps, Another good option.



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I've recently been asked by several Shack members about my Samson amp and how it is preforming. I have begun to think that allot of people are unaware of them as being a great option for an external amp for your main speakers.
The servo line of amps particularly the 300 and 600 have all the great options of some of the more expensive amps and the best part they do not require any sort of signal conversion as they have both balanced TRS and unbalanced RCA inputs. They use Toroidal power transformers giving you the best and most stable clean power you can get and can be bridged as well. 
The cost of the 300 can be found for under $260 and the 600 can be had for under $320

*Samson Servo 300*
150 watts per side at 4 ohms
300 watts bridged mono at 8 ohms
1/4-inch TRS and RCA input connectors
5-way binding post and 1/4-inch outputs
Dual Rack space design
10-segment, 3-color Level LED meters
4-stage power protection circuitry

*Samson Servo 600*
300 watts per side at 4 ohms
600 watts bridged mono at 8 ohms
1/4-inch TRS and RCA input connectors
5-way binding post and 1/4-inch outputs
Dual Rack space design
10-segment, 3-color Level LED meters
4-stage power protection circuitry

For the price you pay I dont think that you will find a better amp with all the features and no need to use an Sconvert.
Ive been using both of my amps (servo4120 and 300) for some time now and they have not given any problems and are really clean sounding with no noise at all even with the levels all the way at max and no signal. The 2x 10 segment level meters on these amps are also a real great plus as they give you a much better idea as to what levels you are running.
Even though the manual states not to run a 4ohm load in bridged mode I have run my 4120 that way driving my mains that are 4ohm and have never had any problems with heat or distortion. The fan in the 300 and the 600 are variable speed on demand and so far have never heard them run on the 300 that I have.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Only drawback seems to be know XLR inputs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You dont need them if it has TRS 1/4" inputs as they are the same and you can buy adaptors to accommodate that. Most receivers dont have XLR, only pre-pro's do.


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

@tonyvdb
Are you still using the Samson Servo 600 amp for your home theater? Still alive and kicking? How about internal fan noise (hope it's quiet) and amp reliability?
I'm thinking of getting it as it was a lot cheaper than Yamaha P2500S and Crown XLS1500.

Based on here, it hiss badly?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, still using it and the fan noise is not audible from where I sit about 6ft away


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Samson-Servo-600-Power-Amplifier/product-reviews/B000QCWNGG#

I'm worried after reading the review by mark lampi.
The Samson 200 review said the same thing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Skylinestar said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Samson-Servo-600-Power-Amplifier/product-reviews/B000QCWNGG#
> 
> I'm worried after reading the review by mark lampi.
> The Samson 200 review said the same thing.


Makes me wonder what he is driving for speakers? Ive had mine (3 of them) for several years and never had any issues at all.

I have two Servo 600 amps and one Servo 300 now


----------

